# Pics from the ATL meet on 4/29/06



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

here you go


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

here are some more if you would like


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

tttt


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

Now that is a beautiful site to behold....... 

It looks like everyone was having a good time... :cheers to all







9


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> Now that is a beautiful site to behold.......
> 
> It looks like everyone was having a good time... :cheers to all
> 
> ...


it was a blast


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hell yeah!!! Thanks for the pics, Gerald.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> Hell yeah!!! Thanks for the pics, Gerald.


np. i will be in the gump for the next 2 saturdays. i ll call maybe we can hook up some wheres:cool


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Cool. Just let me know.


----------



## Doodad (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh man, it was at Frankie's and not American Pie? Or did Pie move? 

Would you guys mind a Fbody owner shopping for a GTO showing up on the next event?

I did not come because I was kinda scared of AP's entrance with my body kit. If I remember (and it has been awhile admitted) it is kinda steep. 

Goat by Sept or bust.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

cool


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Doodad said:


> Oh man, it was at Frankie's and not American Pie? Or did Pie move?
> 
> Would you guys mind a Fbody owner shopping for a GTO showing up on the next event?
> 
> ...


It was at Frankie's b/c American Pie wouldn't let kids in. And we wouldn't mind if an F-body guy comes. The more the better!!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> It was at Frankie's b/c American Pie wouldn't let kids in. And we wouldn't mind if an F-body guy comes. The more the better!!!


:agree :cheers


----------

